# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  صور لاحتفال مصغر باستاد المريخ

## القطانى

*[OVERLINE] 
الصدفة  وحدها لعبة دور فىحضورى الاحتفال المصغر باستاد المريخ
وكان حضور تجريب الاضاءة بعد مراجعة ملاحظات الوالى
ووقد حضر كمية من الوزراء واقطاب المريخ
واليكم اجمل الصور من هذا الاحتفال
[/OVERLINE]

*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*لقطة رائعة جدا
شكرا قطانى 
*

----------


## القطانى

*ذهبنا لتصوير اخر مستجدات الاستاد مع الاخوان
الاستاذ امين خالد
والاخ طلال 
وتخلف جمره وترطيبة  بعد اتفاقهم للذهاب لظروف اسرية


*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## عامر كتم

*الابداع دروب
والصدفة لا تأتى الا لمن يستحق 
صورة بتحكى يا موسى ياقطانى 
مشكور عزيزى
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*تجربة طريقة الرى الجديده

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*يا مرهف الليلة المنتدى تقيل شديد

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*لمعرفة درجة الاضاءة هذه الصوره من المقصوره

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*استاذ امين اخر مزاج

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا سلام عليك يا ملك مجهود عطيم ،،،

والله جعلتنا كاننا هنالك معكم ،،،

تسلم وتسلم كميرتك ،،،

لكن الصورة الاخيرة خطيرة ،،،

اوضحت لينا مدى وضوح الصورة بعد الاضاءة الجديدة ماشاء الله ،،،

وكمان اوضحت لينا العلاقة بين القاروة والماسورة :thumbup:
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*

*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*القطاني

روعة حد الإدهاش

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## القطانى

*
*

----------


## Star Plus

*مشكور يارائع 
بالجد قمة الروعة و الإبداع
يديك ألف .. ألف عافية ... ياقطاني.
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

لمعرفة درجة الاضاءة هذه الصوره من المقصوره




 
دي قارورة هيثم ولا شنو
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله ما عارفين زاااتو نقول ليك شنو ، نقول ليك رائع ما بتكفي ياخي انت كل حاجة سمحة والله يديك الصحة والعافية يالقطاني 
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*شكراً لصدفتك الجميلة جمال ( صدفة ) وردي لأنها أهدتنا الصورالرائعة ويسلمو أياديك على الإبداع الأسعدنا جداً :0069:
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*دة كلو وبالصدفة ....طيب الجاب الشاي منو ..والاتصل على د.عمر منو ...بعد داك بنصدق ..لكن شغل ...
*

----------


## النجمي

*شغل نضيييف
                        	*

----------


## محمد قمر الأنبياء

*القطانى كنا معك حضورا
ولأرتطباطنا بموعد أجتماع داخل النادى لم أتمكن من تكملة التصوير
فهل من الممكن نقل بعض الصور التى فاتتنا لمنتدانا 
*

----------


## محمد قمر الأنبياء

*
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*مشكور ياقطاني دائما في الموعد 
*

----------


## عثمانوف

*القطاني يا جميل سلامات
كويس جمره ما مشي معاك كان الكاميرا باظت هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## سحر عباس

*القطانى 
يسلموووووو ياراقى على المجهود الكبير الذى تقوم به
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*مريخااااااااااااااااب والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ألف شكــــــــــــــــــــر .. بارك الله فيكم جميعاً.
شغل نظيف.. وقمة الجمال والروعة.
هكذا المريخاب أينما كانوا. 
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*موسى القطاني 

عين المريخاب الثاقبة في كل مكان 

من خلالك نرى جمال المريخ الذي يذهب فريق الكرة أحياناً 

من ابداعك نتيقن ان هناك من لايزالون يحترفون الاخلاص للمريخ فقط 

من صورك الرائعة نستشرف مستقبل المريخ الجميل باذن الله 

شكراً لك أخ القطاني وشكراً للسيد جمال الوالي الذي ساهم في صنع هذا الجمال الباهر 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*خضره وماء ووجه حسن 
إنشاء الله تخضر ايامك اخي القطاني 
جعلتنا نري  هذه الروعه ... يديك العافيه والصحه 
وشكرا لرجال المريخ وعلي راسهم جمال الوالي
*

----------

